# 100 Gallon Peninsula



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been wanting to do a larger peninsula style tank for a long time and recently with a small renovation in my store some space was make for a nice large tank! I am going to be doing Madagascar critters in here so hopefully I can get what I am looking for this year with the new CITES quotas! 

Tank info: 
20x24x48 - 100G 
5 holes total in tank bottom for drain, fog, power, return Ect… 
Lighting I have not made up my mind yet on if I want to use a T5 – MH/T5 or LED – TBD. 
Water area has a 120G Hydor canister filter – overkill as it’s probably less than 10g volume total. 


I will do this thread with the picture attachment tool and just do a few at a time as to not overload your window and make the super wide screen. 


The tank itself with the wall not put into place, at the end I will attach it into place when he fog system is attached and water feature is attached.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

I drew on the bottom to figure out where I wanted to make the water area then had the girlfriend shape some plastic with the heat gun to get the shape-ish I was after. The shape of the plastic is no big deal really as it will get a skin of cork. Then silicone into place...


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

I decided to add some supports to the back of the dam just to be on the safe side, after fixing a few leaks the dam holds the water just fine.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Skin the dam with cork. I am happy with how this came out.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Time to add some sticks. Went with ghost wood... I have 2 main pieces on the wall and 1 main piece near the dam.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Time for some foam... I have some a little shaving and I also added a cork tube where the water will fall from.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Aaaaand that brings it all up to current. I am currently working on the fog system and will soon shave and coat the back will with media. After that I will do the false bottom and then I have to start to work on the stand.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I like the direction this is headed...


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Chad,

What are you putting in here?

Kevin


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey man! I am wanting to put golden mantilla, probably some brookesia, and satanic leaf tail. The build is taking forever between the store and job job. I have the next 3 days off from the job so hopefully I can knock most of it out. At least get it on the stand.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

lots of people say to avoid open water with chams for fear of drowning. no personal experience with this but i have read it numerous times.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

skanderson said:


> lots of people say to avoid open water with chams for fear of drowning. no personal experience with this but i have read it numerous times.


You are correct. I have done it in the past and have been lucky enough to have a chameleon not go for a swim - hopefully I can keep it rolling. I have seen video of chameleons swimming so worst comes to worst one can dog paddle over to the side - also people are always in the shop so hopefully somebody would say something.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

what Brookesia are you getting? or do you have them already. 


Im a huge fan of those, and the Uroplatus phantasticus. 
Im not a huge fan of mixed species tanks- but thats my opinion. 

I think both the Brookesia and the Uroplatus would be better served having their own, smaller tanks where their ambush style of hunting would be easier.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL - Sorry that you don't like them.?. I Currently I have B. Thieli and B. Stumpffi. I also have U. Fimbriatus, U. Henkeli and U. Lineatus. Its been several years since I have last had U. Phantasticus but I did well with them when I had them and I think that they should cohabitate well. I don't necessarily buy into the 'need' for a small enclosure as in the wild they have no restrictions plus myself and staff will make sure they are well fed/eating. Its a big ol' experiment - if they need to be separated then they will.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Its just my opinion. I do like the biotope idea. Those Brookesia are so cool. B. stumpffi is a really cool species. 

Wish we could get B. perarmata


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Its just my opinion. I do like the biotope idea. Those Brookesia are so cool. B. stumpffi is a really cool species.
> 
> Wish we could get B. perarmata


brookesia minima have a quota this year... That would be AWESOME if I could get a few of them.


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll keep following along Chad. That F. lateralis male I got from you has fathered a LOT of babies. Over 100. He's still well but not my main breeder male anymore. That F. campani you sent has fathered eggs as well. We will see if they hatch. 

Kevin


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

That's awesome about that jeweled chameleon! I really hope you can get em' going. I see that another shipment that had a few of those came in a few weeks back.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Lost of work done over the last week. 

Next is the fog system. I am running 2 Zoomed Reptifoggers


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

The stand arrived and needed a few holes cut - done. 

 

I added all of the bulkheads and the plumbing needed to get this thing onto the stand and off the ground. Then I started the bottom, half false bottom and half hydroballs just about. I left an outer edge where I put nice looking river stone to hide the false bottom. 

 



 



12q of ABG and 1 stick later its starting to look like something.


----------



## 4oggz (Apr 20, 2014)

oooh I like where this is going.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You're doing a great job! I like the project "Madagascar biotope"!


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Whats the reasoning behind doing half hydro balls and half false bottom?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

the article on chameleonnews on Brookesia does mention mixed species enclosure done with success. CAS has brookesia and mantellas together. 

How different are Brookesia behaviorally from Rieppeleon? I have a single female R. brevicaudatus that I set up in a tank similar to Brookesia. I observed later they really only like branches around matchstick-chopstick width...so lots of the hardscape went unused most of the time. I am redoing the tank now to provide more usable area. Brookesia seem much better adapted to crawling on flat surfaces.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

lookitsadam said:


> Whats the reasoning behind doing half hydro balls and half false bottom?


I did not want to cut out the egg crate to the shapes needed to form around the dam. That was my time saving answer.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Dendrobait said:


> the article on chameleonnews on Brookesia does mention mixed species enclosure done with success. CAS has brookesia and mantellas together.
> 
> How different are Brookesia behaviorally from Rieppeleon? I have a single female R. brevicaudatus that I set up in a tank similar to Brookesia. I observed later they really only like branches around matchstick-chopstick width...so lots of the hardscape went unused most of the time. I am redoing the tank now to provide more usable area. Brookesia seem much better adapted to crawling on flat surfaces.



I have lots of updating to do on this here thread as I currently have 1 pygmy currently in the tank. He has been sticking mostly to the back wall and the large branches - I have yet to really see him on the leaf litter much or walking on the plants.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay... An update... 

Got the water area filled up, some leaf litter, some moss in. I also went with a 4 T5HO light fixture. I wanted to do one with a MH but it would have made too much heat. This fixture has a built in timer that I cycle the lights on and off which is handy. 



V1 of the lid.. It sucked - that's what I get for just trying to go with easy. 
 

V2 I made the lid with 2 main runners and 4 lift out lids for each corner. 2 holes for misting system - still need to make a lid for back area. You can also see the misting system and fan wires in this shot. 
 

Got the fans mounted to some angle's to mount to the top. I thought about hiding them in the back however I like seeing a little technology...


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

I mounted several awesome brooms to the branch in the middle - I think I ended up with 8 attached to it? 




Fog system works well! I have it go off x a day for 5min each time. 
 

Misting system and fans installed and working well.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

I always like to see underneath tanks so here are the guts. 

2 Zoomed ReptiFoggers hooked up to a digital timer. 3x a day 
1 Drain bucket 
1 Hydor canister filter WAY overkill - haha I think its good for like 100g? 




1 Aquazamp with a digital timer 6x a day.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Overdue update? I'm interested to see how it turned.


----------

